# Strano errore di emerge da utente

## HoX

E' da un po' di tempo che se lancio emerge -pv come utente, ottengo questo errore

```
# emerge -pv pippo

/etc/portage/color.map

Permission denied: '/etc/portage/modules'

```

Ovviamente in /etc/portage non c'e' nessuno dei due file... Il problema non e' bloccante ( in quanto mi loggo come root e risolvo il problema ), ma sarei comunque curioso di capire il perche'...

----------

## darkmanPPT

credo che il tutto dipenda se il tuo utente è nel gruppo portage o meno.

comunque...   :Rolling Eyes:   .... io direi che è anche giusto così! non lo definirei un "errore"

----------

## HoX

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> credo che il tutto dipenda se il tuo utente è nel gruppo portage o meno.
> 
> comunque...    .... io direi che è anche giusto così! non lo definirei un "errore"

 

L'utente e' nel gruppo portage e infatti prima funzionava. Comunque non lo definirei "giusto" in quanto come utente dovrei essere in grado di usare le opzioni -s e -p senza problemi, dato che non modificano nulla.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah, questo è interessante.

si, è vero... almeno -S e -p dovrei poterli usare.....

mah!   :Rolling Eyes:  avranno precluso all'utente normale questa cosa per sicurezza (si sa mai).

sinceramente non ho mai avuto bisogno di usare emerge da utente.

io per cercare i pacchetti uso "eix".

è vero che è assurdo doversi installare un programma solo per cercare un pacchetto, ma eix è mooolto più veloce di un emerge -S <pacchetto>

cmq, da me "/etc/portage/modules" non esiste.........

in definitiva, non so che dirti!  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io per cercare i pacchetti uso "eix".
> 
> è vero che è assurdo doversi installare un programma solo per cercare un pacchetto, ma eix è mooolto più veloce di un emerge -S <pacchetto>
> ...

 

anche io... a me interessa la funzione -p per vedermi le dipendenze. Quand'e' cosi' mi loggo come root e fa lo stesso, ma sarei comunque curioso di capire il perche'

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq, da me "/etc/portage/modules" non esiste.........
> 
> 

 

neanche da me esiste... e non esiste neanche /etc/portage/color.map

----------

## Ic3M4n

/etc/portage/color.map non esiste, se vuoi puoi creartela e viene utilizzata per gestire i colori degli ewarn eerror e cose del genere. A questo punto credo anche modules possa essere creato.

----------

## federico

io ho il presentimento che sia legato a color.map.

se lo togli che succede?

----------

## HoX

 *federico wrote:*   

> io ho il presentimento che sia legato a color.map.
> 
> se lo togli che succede?

 

Non posso toglierlo, dato che non esiste

----------

